# herbs & spices??



## wcwbf (Feb 27, 2021)

i will readily admit to being an herb/spice junkie.  i REALLY wanna do a total purge.  i have more than i will probably ever use for the rest of my life.  it's not a "hoarding" issue.  i don't cook exotic meals.  even my frugal/cheap Scottish bones will be willing to just toss stuff.  i know there are some things that are almost like duplicates... i don't need oregano AND basil AND marjoram... but which should i keep?

i'm trying to imaging cabinets a thousand years ago when i first got married... BARE.  not counting S&P, what should i absolutely keep?  if i wake up tomorrow and the shelves are bare... what do i absolutely have to go buy?

10 items?
20 items?

HELP!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't speak for other cooks, but here is a basic list of what my spice and herb cupboard contains;


Seasoning Salt
Black pepper
Cayenne Pepper
Red Pepper Flakes
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Celery Salt
Dill
Flaked Oregano
Sweet Basil
Marjoram
Thyme
Crushed Rosemary
Bay Leaves

That's just off the top of my head, and I use all on a regular basis.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 28, 2021)

I'd add parsley (crushed or flakes) to Aunt Marg's list unless you grow it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2021)

I'll add Cumin to the list.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't speak for other cooks, but here is a basic list of what my spice and herb cupboard contains;
> 
> 
> Seasoning Salt
> ...


this is a GREAT start!  not a big thyme fan, that might not stay for me.  not big on sage but would have a "poultry seasoning" blend instead.  i have SEVERAL grinders that i was a sucker for.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'd add parsley (crushed or flakes) to Aunt Marg's list unless you grow it.


do ya think dried parsely really does anything for cooking?  

i remember my grandmother demanding that soups had a whole bay leaf in the pot.  never thought it did a thing... then i bought some for myself.  hers must have been a thousand years old.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

Another I just thought of, WCW, Chili Powder.

One thing I do want to mention related to my list, I always use fresh garlic and ginger when I cook, but there are times when garlic and onion powder are nice to have on-hand for quick and easy things.

Oh yes, bay leaves lend a robust and sweet sort of flavour to dishes.

Dishes I use bay leaves in... and always added whole and removed when the recipe or dish is done (ready to eat).

Soups
Meatloaf
Casserole type dishes such as cabbage rolls
Steaming baby potatoes
Simmering meat recipes such as pork chops, etc
Oven roasted potatoes

Just to name a few.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> do ya think dried parsely really does anything for cooking?
> 
> i remember my grandmother demanding that soups had a whole bay leaf in the pot.  never thought it did a thing... then i bought some for myself.  hers must have been a thousand years old.


Surprisingly enough, parsley may not seem like much of an important herb, but I do notice a distinct difference in my meatballs when I use fresh chopped parsley in them.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 28, 2021)

I would suggest you look at this from a different angle.  What dishes do you cook in a two week period?  If you're like most folks in that period of time you have already started to repeat yourself.  The seasonings you use in those dishes will tell you what you should always have on hand.

Since you have a lot of grinders, you can and should buy some spices in their whole form and grind per use as the flavor is more pronounced and the shelf life is a lot longer.  Things like cumin seed, coriander seed,  and especially peppercorns and nutmeg nuts.  

Sometimes fresh really is the only way to go, like parsley or cilantro.

Spices can vary from company to company, especially true with blends like curry powder or poultry seasoning.  

Keep in mind, some dry spices do loose flavor much more quickly than others.  A 20 year old bottle of vintage ground oregano doesn't have a lot to offer anymore.

What it really boils down to is your cooking style and tastes.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 28, 2021)

I have parsley, chives, mint, sage, rosemary, lemon balm, thyme, and basil in my herb garden


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2021)

I agree with Oris.

Put all of your spices and seasonings in a box.

Pull out the items as you need them and return them to the cupboard.

In a couple of months toss the items that remain in the box.

This same process can be used for all sorts of things.   I used it recently to weed out all of the miracle cleaning products that had accumulated in the cabinet under the kitchen sink. 

Good luck!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 28, 2021)

Herbs & spices, like everything else in our home, have filled our spice cupboard to capacity. Never really think about a clear out.
Not much help, am I?


----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2021)

I use a lot of herbs and spices too. I go through them at least once a year and throw out the ones I didn't use (or never opened). It really depends on what you cook and what kind of seasonings you like. I don't use any blends because I make my own when I am in the process of cooking.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2021)

*Chinese five spice powder is a staple in my cooking. Marvellous with beef and pork,  anything from pot roast to ribs, stir fry, adds an interesting flavour to steak and burgers. I don’t keep most dried herbs and spices 

longer than six months to a year. Recently, I have learned to make my own Indian spice blends, far superior to 

packaged masala etc. I love Indian and Pakistani food. My general rule, if I haven’t used a particular herb/spice in four months, I toss it. This does not apply to seasonal spices for pumpkin or mincemeat  pies 

etc. I love to experiment with different flavours, lately, I have incorporated Middle Eastern and African spices into my global cooking adventures. Moroccan lamb tagine with apricots and olives anyone? *


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Herbs & spices, like everything else in our home, have filled our spice cupboard to capacity. Never really think about a clear out.
> Not much help, am I?
> View attachment 152531


I love your red and white flooring.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

Sage is a must as is saffron.
Blends, such as Italian herb blend, spicy blend, chipotle blends, etc.  Each has unique spices and herbs.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 28, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I love your red and white flooring.


What a lovely compliment, thank you. My wife designed the kitchen in a red & white theme. Our carpenter who fitted it liked it so much that he asked to bring his wife round to see his handiwork.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> i will readily admit to being an herb/spice junkie.  i REALLY wanna do a total purge.  i have more than i will probably ever use for the rest of my life.  it's not a "hoarding" issue.  i don't cook exotic meals.  even my frugal/cheap Scottish bones will be willing to just toss stuff.  i know there are some things that are almost like duplicates... i don't need oregano AND basil AND marjoram... but which should i keep?
> 
> i'm trying to imaging cabinets a thousand years ago when i first got married... BARE.  not counting S&P, what should i absolutely keep?  if i wake up tomorrow and the shelves are bare... what do i absolutely have to go buy?
> 
> ...


i basically keep season all, mrs. dash, and parsley all the time. i also keep garlic powder and dehydrated onion on hand. i'm not big on salt and pepper. once in a while if i need something else i will go to the store and pick up the smallest container of it i can find.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

I have a little bit of everything, except when I’m ready to make a new recipe. 

If you know that a spice is older, double the amount.  A great cook taught me that trick.  Spices cost a fortune now.  

I arrange my spices alphabetically.  

Chinese Five Spice.  That’s a hard one to even find locally.  I should look and see if I even did manage to find it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't speak for other cooks, but here is a basic list of what my spice and herb cupboard contains;
> 
> 
> Seasoning Salt
> ...


Same here but add sage and lemon pepper.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Same here but add sage and lemon pepper.


I'm going to invest in a spice grinder and start making my own lemon pepper.

I find the store bought is much too salty for my liking, yet years ago when I used to buy it wasn't.

Here is a great recipe if you're interested, Becky.

https://www.simplyscratch.com/2010/11/homemade-lemon-pepper-seasoning.html


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

i wouldn't buy the herbs until you need them. You won't end upwith a lot of herbs and spices you don't use.
I don't have muchspace in my kitchen so i put them in small jelly canning jars and stack three hih by my stove.
I buy Herbs de Provance, pizza seasoning and "the works' bread topping from King Arthur Flour. I use KC steak seasoning and sometimes Old Bay (for biscuits)
The rest are:
ginger
Italian seasoning (for soups)
cinnamon
cinnamon mixed with sugar (for cinnamon toast)
allspice
garlic powder ( i use this a lot)
cloves
paprika
thyme
curry powder
onion salt
sage
cilantro  (for mexican dishes0
celery seed
poultry seasoning
cayenne powder  (this gives a kick of flavor to dishes)
rosemary
nutmeg
cumin
onion powder  (again, use a lot)


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> I have a little bit of everything, except when I’m ready to make a new recipe.
> 
> If you know that a spice is older, double the amount.  A great cook taught me that trick.  Spices cost a fortune now.
> 
> ...


doubling up on older spices... good idea.  i'm not a believer that after 6 months a dried herb should necessarily be replaced.  i think that might be a tad martha stewart & McCormick  thing??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> doubling up on older spices... good idea.  i'm not a believer that after 6 months a dried herb should necessarily be replaced.  i think that might be a tad martha stewart & McCormick  thing??


I have a number of spices that sit for much longer than 6 months between uses, and I've never had a problem with the flavour or intensity of them.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have a number of spices that sit for much longer than 6 months between uses, and I've never had a problem with the flavour or intensity of them.


i always rub dried herbs in my palm before adding to a dish.  that's probably a MS thing, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> i wouldn't buy the herbs until you need them. You won't end upwith a lot of herbs and spices you don't use.
> I don't have muchspace in my kitchen so i put them in small jelly canning jars and stack three hih by my stove.
> I buy Herbs de Provance, pizza seasoning and "the works' bread topping from King Arthur Flour. I use KC steak seasoning and sometimes Old Bay (for biscuits)
> The rest are:
> ...


I have ground cinnamon in my morning coffee every day. So yummy!

Give it a try, Gaer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> i always rub dried herbs in my palm before adding to a dish.  that's probably a MS thing, too.


What do you mean by "MS thing"?

A misconception?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have ground cinnamon in my morning coffee every day. So yummy!
> 
> Give it a try, Gaer.


Can't!    Don't drink coffee! I know!, A Scandanavian who doesn't drink coffee?  Scandalous!
I put it in Hot chocolate though!  Love it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Can't!    Don't drink coffee! I kno!, A Scandanavian who doesn't drink coffee?  Scandalous!
> I put it in Hot chocolate though!  Love it!


Good, at least you enjoy a dash in a favourite beverage.

I love my morning coffee, but also believe habit is attached to it as well.

I feel my morning just aren't complete without my regular 2-3 cups.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> I have a little bit of everything, except when I’m ready to make a new recipe.


Haha!  Isn't that the truth!  Love the tip about doubling the amounts if the spice is older. Thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> i always rub dried herbs in my palm before adding to a dish.  that's probably a MS thing, too.


I do the same.  Learned it from a friend who's a professional chef.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

Salt
Black pepper
Cayenne Pepper
Cumin
Cajun Blend
Red Pepper Flakes
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Dill
Basil
Marjoram
Sage
Poultry Seasoning
Old Bay 
Cloves
Thyme
Rosemary
Bay Leaves
Nutmeg
Cinnamon
Smoked Paprika

I cannot stand the taste of dried oregano. Fresh is a whole different thing.
Bay leaf should be broken.

Chili power, unsmoked paprika and dried parsley have no flavor at all.
Cardamom pods are nice in a cup of espresso, but I don't have any now.
I have no saffron either. 

Seeds like caraway, fennel, sesame, etc may be a whole other discussion.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

how about spices generally considered "sweet"?  cinnamon, cloves, ginger & nutmeg are a given.  maybe star anise?  i'm pretty sure i have cardamon, but not sure why i ever bought it?  i bet there's probably an acceptable substitution available.

spice blends.  i've found a few "copy cat" recipes... like Emeril's "BAM", Red Robin's "secret" seasoning, "everything" bagel mix.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Salt
> Black pepper
> Cayenne Pepper
> Cumin
> ...


my grandmother always called the WHOLE bay leaf that was absolutely mandatory in a pot of veggie, split pea, and/or bean soup "the PRIZE".  she always left it whole so you would know it was there and not accidentally try to eat it.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Bay leaf should be broken.


I was under impression that you were supposed to be very careful not to swallow the leaf - it is hard & could cut you. 



RadishRose said:


> Chili powder .... have no flavor at all.


Mine certainly gives bite to my chili.  I do put in a lot, by Canadian standards.  It would be dull in Texas.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

I put in bay leaf where it's called for but always thought it was a scam.  Never noticed a difference in flavor with it or without.  I'm just put a leaf in a cup of boiling water, will let it steep for a while, and will report back on any detectable flavor.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I put in bay leaf where it's called for but always thought it was a scam.  Never noticed a difference in flavor with it or without.  I'm going to put a leaf in a cup of boiling water, let it steep for a while, and will report back on any detectable flavor.


i think it takes several of them to get anywhere with that. they seem to work better as a team.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> i think it takes several of them to get anywhere with that. they seem to work better as a team.


I put two in 1/2 cup of water.  Let's see if anyone briefed them on the buddy system.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I put two in 1/2 cup of water.  Let's see if anyone briefed them on the buddy system.


how fresh are they?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Another I just thought of, WCW, Chili Powder.
> 
> One thing I do want to mention related to my list, I always use fresh garlic and ginger when I cook, but there are times when garlic and onion powder are nice to have on-hand for quick and easy things.
> 
> ...


Aunt Mag- how do you use bay leave with cooking potatoes. That is a new one for me and sounds good.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I put in bay leaf where it's called for but always thought it was a scam.  Never noticed a difference in flavor with it or without.  I'm just put a leaf in a cup of boiling water, will let it steep for a while, and will report back on any detectable flavor.


like "stone soup"?  i found small bay laurel "trees" at a family owned garden center.  have KILLED a few out of neglect.

take a bay leaf out of the jar and kinda bite down on it... you should get a distinctive flavor.  can't say i can make out that flavor in finished soup though.

have bought MANY of those cute little rosemary "Christmas trees"... and killed them all.  BUT seems like i have a success story from back in the fall.  i'm in the middle of NJ.  we have 4 distinct seasons, but rarely an extended period of extreme cold.  single digit temps and below zero wind-chills are rare & don't hang around for long.  i never brought my "tree" inside.  it has been sitting on my little patio, north side of building but sheltered by side walls (between apartments) and apartment above (balcony).


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> I was under impression that you were supposed to be very careful not to swallow the leaf - it is hard & could cut you.


Just broken in half. Per a TV celebrity chef!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Experiment over.  It'd be erring on the side of generosity if I said they added a very slight flavor to the hot water.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

they're supposed to be for slow cooking. they emit more flavor the longer they cook.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Experiment over.  It'd be erring on the side of generosity if I said they added a very slight flavor to the hot water.


Bay leaves flavor long-simmering or baking things like tomato sauce or pot roasts. In my own experience, anyway.

But because I don't cook so much like this anymore, my bay leaves are older and paler now. Not as much flavor.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Bay leaves flavor long-simmering or baking things like tomato sauce or pot roasts. In my own experience, anyway.
> 
> But because I don't cook so much like this anymore, my bay leaves are older and paler now. Not as much flavor.


I don't cook meat so rarely need bay leaves.  They're not part of my (Italian) grandmother's tomato sauce and therefore not part of mine.  
Various long-cooking vegan stews call for them.  I throw them in but don't count on them for much.  

During my experiment I zapped the water a few times to keep it hot. My guess is that it provides much subtler flavoring than thyme, sage, oregano, rosemary and the like.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I don't cook meat so rarely need bay leaves.  They're not part of my (Italian) grandmother's tomato sauce and therefore not part of mine.
> Various long-cooking vegan stews call for them.  I throw them in but don't count on them for much.
> 
> During my experiment I zapped the water a few times to keep it hot. My guess is that it provides much subtler flavoring than thyme, sage, oregano, rosemary and the like.


some people complain it's too strong if you can imagine that.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> some people complain it's too strong if you can imagine that.


They probably used fresh bay.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you. My wife designed the kitchen in a red & white theme. Our carpenter who fitted it liked it so much that he asked to bring his wife round to see his handiwork.


You are most welcome. I am not surprised that your carpenter reacted as he did. I applaud your wife’s taste.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> I have a little bit of everything, except when I’m ready to make a new recipe.
> 
> If you know that a spice is older, double the amount.  A great cook taught me that trick.  Spices cost a fortune now.
> 
> ...


 Many Asian stores carry it, I bought mine in a Korean store. I would imagine one could order it online also.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Many Asian stores carry it, I bought mine in a Korean store. I would imagine one could order it online also.


We don’t have any Asian stores and if I remember to add it to my shopping list, I’ll get some the next time in a big city.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Aunt Mag- how do you use bay leave with cooking potatoes. That is a new one for me and sounds good.


Oh, so good, FM.

Toss a small to medium sized bay leaf into your vegetable steamer pot (bottom water portion), potatoes on top (steamer insert), and steam potatoes until done.

I mostly reserve steaming with a bay leaf when preparing baby potatoes, it adds a nice rich flavour to them, especially if you enjoy steamed potatoes with a ranch or sour cream style dressing on them.


----------



## RnR (Feb 28, 2021)

I like spices but my stomach doesn't LOL, so I don't have any spice jars. I do use quite a bit of garlic, ginger and parsley but buy it fresh as needed. Have rosemary, thyme and spring onions growing in the garden.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2021)

This week I received a box from Walmart.  Besides my items there was this large plastic bottle of McCormick marjoram leaves.  I did not order it and I was not charged for it.  Its not something I cook with so I don't know what to do with it. I don't cook much anymore since its just me.  Somebody is probably mad as they did not get it in their order and I don't know how it got in mine. Guess they were packing the boxes and it landed in mine.

Wish I was closer to some of you folks that cook a lot.  I could give to you.  My daughter lives close but she does not cook at all.  Too much trouble to mail back.  I might give it away on free cycle.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 1, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> do ya think dried parsely really does anything for cooking?
> 
> i remember my grandmother demanding that soups had a whole bay leaf in the pot.  never thought it did a thing... then i bought some for myself.  hers must have been a thousand years old.


Parsley enhances the flavor of meat, especially meat with a delicate flavor, and meat broth. I use it to liven up white carbohydrate foods, too; rice, pasta, potatoes; and butter or cream -based sauces.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 1, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> how about spices generally considered "sweet"?  *cinnamon, cloves, ginger* & nutmeg are a given.  maybe star anise?  i'm pretty sure i have cardamon, but not sure why i ever bought it?  i bet there's probably an acceptable substitution available.
> 
> spice blends.  i've found a few "copy cat" recipes... like Emeril's "BAM", Red Robin's "secret" seasoning, "everything" bagel mix.


Those 3 for sure.


----------



## Dana (Mar 1, 2021)

These are the basics for me:
Allspice/Basil/Bay Leaves/Cayenne/Chili Powder/Cinnamon--Ground and Stick/Cloves/Cumin/Curry Powder/ Garlic Powder/Ginger/Nutmeg/Oregano/Paprika/Black Peppercorns/ Red Pepper Flakes/Rosemary/Saffron/Thyme/Vanilla--Extract and Beans/A mixture of Italian herbs in case you’re in a hurry.

However, I love spices and my spice cupboard is overflowing. I have all kinds of curries in there and Chinese and Japanese stuff.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, so good, FM.
> 
> Toss a small to medium sized bay leaf into your vegetable steamer pot (bottom water portion), potatoes on top (steamer insert), and steam potatoes until done.
> 
> I mostly reserve steaming with a bay leaf when preparing baby potatoes, it adds a nice rich flavour to them, especially if you enjoy steamed potatoes with a ranch or sour cream style dressing on them.


Thanks moocho.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2021)

*Dried parsley flakes are totally lacking in any taste, imo. Dill weed is a must for me in tuna, salmon, potato salad, and cabbage dishes.*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2021)

lia said:


> some people complain it's too strong if you can imagine that.


They probably used fresh bay.


Pink Biz said:


> *Dried parsley flakes are totally lacking in any taste, imo. Dill weed is a must for me in tuna, salmon, potato salad, and cabbage dishes.*


YES!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2021)

terry123 said:


> This week I received a box from Walmart.  Besides my items there was this large plastic bottle of McCormick marjoram leaves.  I did not order it and I was not charged for it.  Its not something I cook with so I don't know what to do with it. I don't cook much anymore since its just me.  Somebody is probably mad as they did not get it in their order and I don't know how it got in mine. Guess they were packing the boxes and it landed in mine.
> 
> Wish I was closer to some of you folks that cook a lot.  I could give to you.  My daughter lives close but she does not cook at all.  Too much trouble to mail back.  I might give it away on free cycle.


Majoram is nice in homemade tomato sauce for pasta, especially in place of dried oregano.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2021)

I forgot a bottle of Chinese 5 Spice powder . Had it maybe 2 years lol, time to toss it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2021)

Which reminds me


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 1, 2021)

I keep it simple and I eat home cooked meals only. Fewer herbs mean they don't
sit in the cabinet for ages.

Sea Salt
Black pepper
Crushed red pepper
Curry
Oregano
Thyme
Mrs. Dash Original (salt free)
Cinnamon
Nutmeg


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Completely agree about dried parsley flakes.  Unfortunately, fresh parsley gets yellow or slimy or both 20 minutes after you buy it.


----------



## wcwbf (Mar 1, 2021)

i had a few patio tomatoes and a bunch of herbs on my apartment patio.  when weather started getting old back in the fall, i scalped the parsley, thinking it was last "harvest".   we have 4 distinct seasons here.  winter has been snowy, a few really COLD days, nothing extreme... but parsley is doing well outside.  semi-sheltered by balcony of apartment above me, yet facing north.  think i'll plant "acres" of parsley and cilantro once things warm up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 2, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> how about spices generally considered "sweet"?  cinnamon, cloves, ginger & nutmeg are a given.  maybe star anise?  i'm pretty sure i have cardamon, but not sure why i ever bought it?  i bet there's probably an acceptable substitution available.
> 
> spice blends.  i've found a few "copy cat" recipes... like Emeril's "BAM", Red Robin's "secret" seasoning, "everything" bagel mix.


I have Emeril's Essence (original recipe) somewhere in my recipe books, and I wasn't overly taken with it.

Made it once, then end.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have Emeril's Essence (original recipe) somewhere in my recipe books, and I wasn't overly taken with it.
> 
> Made it once, then end.


Emeril was a showman who was great fun to watch, but the recipes of his that I tried, including the one for his essence, were meh.  Lots of steps and small amounts of numerous ingredients yielded so-so results.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Emeril was a showman who was great fun to watch, but the recipes of his that I tried, including the one for his essence, were meh.  Lots of steps and small amounts of numerous ingredients yielded so-so results.


I agree, Star.

While I'm not a Gordon Ramsey fan, I find I get a lot out of watching him.

No fuss, straight-forward ingredients, great dishes.


----------



## wcwbf (Mar 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have Emeril's Essence (original recipe) somewhere in my recipe books, and I wasn't overly taken with it.
> 
> Made it once, then end.


my brother says it works well to "blacken" fish.  BUT says to do it outside on the grill unless ya wanna cough/sneeze uncontrollably for quite a while.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 2, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> my brother says it works well to "blacken" fish.  BUT says to do it outside on the grill unless ya wanna cough/sneeze uncontrollably for quite a while.


Hmmm... food for thought (pardon the pun).

Thank you for the mention, Wcw.


----------

